
NSA Boss Wants More Control Over the 'Net - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/428644/nsa-boss-wants-more-control-over-the-net/
======
JacksonGariety
Dear god no. I sleep well at night knowing that this is far fetched. But each
time I see something like this I get a bit worried.

------
zeruch
I know this is typically poor form, but I would give as a resounding response:
"get bent"

------
mtgx
tl;dr The NSA boss would prefer a more "centralized" Internet, on which they'd
have full oversight.

Scary stuff. The solution should be a more secure and stronger infrastructure,
protected against both the Government and attackers, not to "allow the NSA to
get full control of it so we can 'prevent' the attacks".

They'd never be able to prevent all the attacks anyway, and the overall
outcome would be horrible for normal citizens because the Government could
control the Internet and monitor their communications.

